# National Train Show Grand Rapids Michigan



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.nationaltrainshow.org/2012/grandrapids.html

Hi,
Just curious if anyone is going to this show. I wonder what chances are of any G Scale being there. 
Thanks,
Foamer 


http://www.nationaltrainshow.org/2012/grandrapids.html


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going to the National Trains Show today. I am hosting layout tours in conjunction with the NMRA convention. We will be running "G" live steam trains today 1:00 to 5:00 and 6:30 to 9:30.

I am on 21st AVE in Jenison, MI 49428. To get here Travel west on Baldwin St and turn sluth on 21st and look for the NMRA Layout sign.


----------



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried to put this message in as well, anybody planning on attending this event. Will there be G gauge as well? Thanks Foamer


----------

